# Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ's)



## FilledVoid (Jun 29, 2008)

*Got a question? Check some of Our popular Threads out*​
*Before you ask what Distro is suited for you.*
Which Distro is suited for you
Take the below tests as shown in this thread.
Test1
Test 2
Test 3 

*Before you ask for Help*
Read Me 

*Need a Distro? *
Request for them Right here. (Charges may be Applicable) 

*Need help Enabling Multimedia?*
Enable Multimedia in various Linux Distros
Dark Star's Guide for Enabling Multimedia in Ubuntu 7.10

*How to access the Internet?*
Stumped on setting up broadband or using GPRS to connect to the web?
Configuring an Always On DataOne on Linux 
Internet Connection in Linux via Mobile 
Internet via Mobile GPRS & Bluetooth in Opensuse 10.2
How to Configure BSNL CDMA WLL in Ubuntu
How to Configure BSNL CDMA WLL in Ubuntu using LG USB Modem 
How-to configure a PPPoE Broadband Internet Connection in OpenSuSE 11.0

**Drool* Eye-Candy. *
Want to get your Linux Box looking all neat? 
Compiz Fusion in Detail - A review by Darkstar 
Dark Star's Customization Guide 
Post your Linux Desktop!
Mac4Lin by Infra_Red_Dude 
GeoXPlanet by Rocket357
How to post a Thumbnail Linking to Screenshot on the Forum.

*Guides for Certain Distros. *
Need to find out how to do a certain task under a certain distro. 
The Ultimate Distro Guide Compendium

*Installation Guide & Packages+Dependencies Ubuntu-eee 8.0.4.1 and Easy Peasy linux**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1032745

*Linux making Life Easier.*
Want to get yourself some tips or answers to common questions? 
Linux Day to Day Tricks

*General FAQS and Tips and Tricks*
Tips and Tricks
Dual Booting Windows and Linux  
*Package Resources *
Packages + Dependencies for OpenSuse 11.0 & 11.1
Packages + Dependencies for OpenSuse 11.0 & 11.1 AMD 64 
Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu
Ubuntu Packages
Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu (amd64) 


*Application Tutorials*
Gimp 
Blender 

*System Administrators Reference*
The Linux System Administrator's Guide
Linux Security Administrator's Guide

*Malicious Commands*
Malicious Commands: You shouldn't be running this unless you know what you are doing.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Linux Forums Popular Threads (LFPT)*

One of the mods should edit the sticky on already covered topics and add it there.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Linux Forums Popular Threads (LFPT)*

Thanks FilledVoid for compiling this


----------



## Sathish (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Linux Forums Popular Threads (LFPT)*

though i am a linux amateur, i sure this thread will solve my doubts in most of the areas..

have u maintain any site specially for Linux administration..
if u dont mind.  pl tell about..


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Linux Forums Popular Threads (LFPT)*

Already in stickies and also added above.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Linux Forums Popular Threads (LFPT)*

Some links for distro specific help.

openSUSE - *www.forums.opensuse.org
Ubuntu - *www.ubuntuforums.org


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Linux Forums Popular Threads (LFPT)*



> Some links for distro specific help.
> 
> openSUSE - *www.forums.opensuse.org
> Ubuntu - *www.ubuntuforums.org



Thanks for links. Each forum is listed under the "Guides for Certain Distros" .


----------



## Rahim (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Linux Forums Popular Threads (LFPT)*

Thanks a lot Filledvoid. This would surely help new users of GNU/Linux.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Linux Forums Popular Threads (LFPT)*

Thanks. I barely composed anything. All of these are threads here on the forum or links on websites. If there is a thread to be included I'll be more than happy to edit it.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Linux Forums Popular Threads (LFPT)*

Why add more sticky threads unnecessarily, why not just add it to *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3427


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Linux Forums Popular Threads (LFPT)*



> Why add more sticky threads unnecessarily, why not just add it to *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3427



Sure put this in there . Either way it works. I just added more fo the recent threads. Most of the threads in the other one are kind of outdated. Since I couldn't edit Gnurag's post I thought of just posting a new thread in it. If a mod can put this in there or that in here it would remove the clutter of stickies I guess.


----------



## Pat (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Linux Forums Popular Threads (LFPT)*

Good work! Its kinda meta-thread..much appreciated!


----------



## hullap (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Linux Forums Popular Threads (LFPT)*

cool thread void


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Linux Forums Popular Threads (LFPT)*

informative thread filledvoid


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Linux Forums Popular Threads (LFPT)*

Cool, Hopefully this should help alot of folks .


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Linux Forums Popular Threads (LFPT)*

ya man.....this thread is a gr8 help..........oh u added dat BSNL LG WLL connection tutorial from a linux newbie like me!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a few question (basic ones so decided* against* starting a thread for this)
I'm planning to dual boot Linux with XP
The FaQ helped but these are the queries it couldnt sort

1) I have got Mandriva Linux One.Spring 2008 provided by Digit DVD in May, Fedora 7 (ancient, i know), PClinuxOS images with me. Which one should I go for?
(I'm inclined towards Mandriva as KDE suits noobs like me)

2)I have got the CD (not DVD) image of Mandriva. Whats the diff?

3)Can I install it on a partition *without* formatting the data on it? Or do I have to remanage the partition in Windows?

4)What are dependencies/repositories?

Awaiting a reply....

PS: Really sorry for asking such Qs but I'm little apprehensive of taking the plunge into                          Linux. Will appreciate any help.

Also: I *dont* have Ubuntu, so please help me with the distros mentioned above


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2008)

!) Mandriva amonf the choice u have currently
2) you have to download extra stuff from net as per your need. Broadband is recommended.
3) Yeah another dedicated partition is required. just get atleat 7GB (+1.5 times of your RAM if you plan for swap file, not needed if ur RAM is above 1GB)
4) Repositories are the centralized location for all the software you ever need to download and install. They are replicated among servers at various geographical locations. In simple term, repository is a collection of softwares hosted ate server on the internets.
Dependencies are like the libraries and dlls you have in windows. So yeah you dont code everything but use the libraries to make your development more oriented. In short when you try to install a software then its dependencies will be downloaded automatically if ever needed.

take your time !


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 10, 2008)

^^
Thanks for the reply T159  
What do I need to download?
And WTH is a swap file?
(2gigs of RAM is what I have)
And finally How do I repartition the HDD? (4 partitions now, total of 250 GB)


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2008)

I mean any extra software you would like to download later, like you do in windows. Development tools, server tools etc (cuz a normal home user dont need them)

swap file = pagefile in windows, acts as a virtual memory when your RAM gets filled up to the brim.

Since you have 2GB then you have to create only one partition with mount point as "/". Thats it !

Partition your drive using any famous partitioning software.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 10, 2008)

Use GParted Live CD to create 2 partitions, one for root "/" and 512 MB for swap.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks T159 
I think I'll use acronis
And finally,
whats a mount point ( /  )  ?


----------



## Rahim (Aug 10, 2008)

^while installing select the root partition and mount it as "/" .
"/" is where the Linux filesystem is mounted under which different folder are created (a lame definition i know )


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Thanks T159
> I think I'll use acronis
> And finally,
> whats a mount point ( /  )  ?


in linux u mount a filesystem, so there is a mount point. "/" is the main root mount point.
Consider it as a hanger where you put you cloth and later you can put another removing the first.

you can mount other partitions too easily to a mount point (folder).


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanx for all your help 
Will install linux in 'bout 3 days.
Can I use the "Disk Management" that is provided by Windows XP?
I cant get Head or tail of it though


----------



## Rahim (Aug 10, 2008)

While installing use "Manual" when asked about partitioning and create 2 partitions. You should still use Gparted Live CD or do it within installation itself. Just take your time to understand Linux and Best of Luck!!!


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Thanx for all your help
> Will install linux in 'bout 3 days.
> Can I use the "Disk Management" that is provided by Windows XP?
> I cant get Head or tail of it though


just do one thing, tell some geeky friend of yours to pay a visit and do the partitioning.
And remember to learn these things.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 21, 2008)

*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96132
A great tut by NucleusKore for dual booting Ubuntu with Windows


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 4, 2008)

Added the link to the above list


----------



## Sathish (Sep 28, 2008)

i have a plan to install ubuntu in Server-Client environment.. .
though i know about mid-level networking and security in windows, i have similar problems with working in Linux networking.
is any books / blogs/website/ specially to set up Client-Server environment using ubuntu.
i.e. how to create domain, add workstation to domain, sharing folders/internet/applying security permissions to specific folders 

I think, Linux vetern would be guided me.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2008)

Doubt in GNU GPL Thread Quote


> According to GNU GPL I can copy code from a software foo which is released under GNU GPL license, and create another software bar then I should release bar under GNU GPL license. But if I release a binary of the software without the source code, then how would the author of foo know whether I have used his source?? And how can he protect his Free Software?
> I know it is illegal and unethical, but it is possible. How to prevent such things?


----------



## manistar (Dec 19, 2008)

i am using windows for 10 years, and just now switched to ubuntu 8.2,
i m not connected to internet at home
 how can i download from internet ( refer some sites )
and install it offline


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 21, 2008)

manistar said:


> i am using windows for 10 years, and just now switched to ubuntu 8.2,
> i m not connected to internet at home
> how can i download from internet ( refer some sites )
> and install it offline



Visit following threads
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87790
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=886010
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73538 (for Ubuntu 8.04 only)


----------



## volmetius (Dec 27, 2008)

guys!! how can i install multiple linux distros like suse,fedora, & puppy linux in a 4GB flash drive?? plz need help!!


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 27, 2008)

^^Its easy . Just install the other one in diff partition.. Grub will automatically add the entry. If it fails do it manually from /boot/grub/menu.lst :


----------



## jaym_2001 (Mar 27, 2009)

aditya.shevade said:


> Some links for distro specific help.
> 
> openSUSE - *www.forums.opensuse.org
> Ubuntu - *www.ubuntuforums.org



Also see (in openSUSE) - 


> There's a very comprehensive handbook for openSUSE installed on your computer.
> You view it on your web browser. The location of the index
> is: /usr/share/doc/manual/opensuse-manual_en/manual/index.html. Browse to it
> and open it in your Web Browser, then bookmark it -- invaluable resources for
> ...



(From openSUSE Forums)


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi. Nice work here. I am using Sabayon Linux distribution since 2 months. As I got BSNL DataOne broadband connection. I am not able to get connected to it. Can anyone help me.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 19, 2009)

^HOWTO: Get networking and network services working in Sabayon aka The Networking Guide


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 30, 2009)

I have both Vista and Ubuntu on my single laptop HDD. As expected, yesterday Vista gave me BSOD so had to reinstall it. To keep the things short, just tell me How to recover my GRUB? I tried Super GRUB Disk but it didn't work or u can say I cudn't get it workin so tell me the secondaries, please.


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 30, 2009)

^wrong section, please post in the right section. And as for GRUB recovery please use the Google search box in this forum. this problem has been addressed quite a number of times.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 30, 2009)

^^^LOL ur post makes my post in the right section! First of all I didn't want to make a new thread for this problem as I know it has been asked here many times and since it has been asked so much, I think it makes it an F.A.Q  so care to respond please.


----------



## unix_begin (Aug 2, 2009)

*Need aswers for this very badly*

Multiple Choice:
Because a USB memory key is seen by Linux as a SCSI device, which command will show you how the USB key is identified by the system?

cat SCSI > /var/log/messages 

cat /var/log/messages > grep SCSI 

find SCSI > /var/log/messages 

grep SCSI < /var/log/messages 


Multiple Choice:
When installing a new hard drive in a Linux system, several changes were made to /etc/fstab. Before the installation of the new hard drive, /etc/fstab was copied to /etc/fstab.bak. How can a summary of the changes be captured?

file -d /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak > /etc/fstab.changes 

grep -diff /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak > /etc/fstab.changes 

compare /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak > /etc/fstab.changes

diff /etc/fstab.bak /etc/fstab > /etc/fstab.changes 


Multiple Choice:
After physical installation of a USB key on a Linux system, what must be done before the USB key can be utilized?

Upgrade the kernel to 2.6 or later.

Use the command 'usb enumerate' to view usb devices, then mount the device name shown. 

Use the command /var/log/messages and mount the newly detected device as a SCSI drive. 

Wait a few seconds for the device to be detected, then mount it as /dev/ud0.


Multiple Choice:
When transferring files to a Linux system using a floppy diskette, what should be done before removing the diskette from the floppy drive?

Set the read-only tab on the diskette.

Set the read-write tab on the diskette.

Transfer the inodes to the local system.

Unmount the diskette to avoid file corruption.


Multiple Choice:
What is required for a normal user on a Linux system to give ownership of a file to another user?

Place the file in a directory that you own. Then you can make the change. 

The file needs to have 777 permissions in order to change ownership. 

The file needs to have 755 permissions in order to change ownership. 

Have the root user change the ownership of the file to the desired user. 


Multiple Choice:
What command shows default permissions for a file you create in a Linux system?

dmask 

umask 

chmod -d 

chgrp -d 


Multiple Choice:
What command or file shows whether a Cat5 cable on a Linux system is connected to a second network interface?

cat /etc/sysconfig/interfaces 

ethtool 

cat /etc/sysconfig/network 

netstat 


Multiple Choice:
If you can ping any Linux host on a network via IP address but not by name, what needs to be done to obtain name resolution?

place an active WINS server IP address in the /etc/resolv.conf file. 

place an active DNS server IP address in the /etc/resolv.conf file. 

place an active DNS server IP address in the /etc/hosts file. 

place an active LDAP server IP address in the /etc/yp.conf file.



Multiple Choice:
Which Linux command will load the RAID card kernel module and any dependent modules?

lsmod -e 

rmmod -i 

modprobe 

insmod -a 


Choose all that apply:
Depending on which Linux distribution is in use; when installing a new network card in a Linux system, which filenames may need to be edited to ensure the module for the network card is loaded during system boot?

/etc/modules.conf 

/etc/conf.modules 

/etc/initrd 

/etc/inittab 


Multiple Choice:
What can be done by the root user to minimize the impact of a job on a Linux system's processor?

Lower the job's priority with the [Ctrl][M] keystroke 

Stop the job with the [Ctrl][Z] keystroke 

Change priority with the renice command 

Change priority with the nice command 


Which 'signal' will usually shut down a hung process, but will not shutdown the application in an orderly manner?

Signal 15 (SIGTERM)

Signal 6 (SIGABRT) 

Signal 9 (SIGKILL) 

Signal 3 (SIGQUIT) 


Multiple Choice:
What can be done with a Linux system's syslog daemon to reduce the number of log messages?

Change priority levels for specific facilities. 

Add more actions for specific priority levels. 

Increase actions for specific facility levels. 

Change facility levels for specific priorities.


In the syslog.conf file, you can specify a facility to log and message severity. What else needs configuring for syslog to be useful?

A message count enabled. 

Remote web server defined. 

The severity range set. 

An action set. 


Multiple Choice:
How can a Linux system be put into a mode which allows a new root password to be set, if no Bootloader password has been set in Grub?

At boot, edit the Grub menu and modify the kernel line by appending the word ‘recovery’ to the end of the line. Then continue booting to enter runlevel 1.

At boot, edit the Grub menu and modify the kernel line by appending a '1' to the end of the line. Then continue booting to enter runlevel 1.

At the login prompt, type ‘init 2’ as the username to enter runlevel 2.

At the login prompt, type ‘ init 4’ as the username to enter runlevel 4.


Multiple Choice:
In Linux, what keystroke will switch from an X-windows session to a standard terminal without affecting the X-windows session?

[Ctrl][Alt][Del]

[Ctrl][Alt][F2]

[Ctrl][Alt][Backspace]

[Alt][Backspace]




Multiple Choice:
Which command can root use to schedule a reboot to occur in 15 minutes and alert any users?

init 6 -t 00:15:00 'This system will need to reboot in 15 minutes.' 

shutdown -t 15 -r This system will need to reboot in 15 minutes. 

shutdown -r +15 This system will need to reboot in 15 minutes. 

reboot +15 -m 'This system will need to reboot in 15 minutes


Multiple Choice:
Which of the following statements is true of how Linux uses file extensions?

Linux doesn't necessarily need file extensions.

Extensions are required only for compressed archive files using tar and gzip (.tgz files). 

All files need an extension to be recognized. 

Extensions are required only for vital system configuration (.conf) files. 


Multiple Choice:
Which of the following Linux commands will delete a directory and all of its files?

rm -rf [directory name] 

rmdir [directory name] 

mkdir -r [directory name] 

rm [directory name] 


Multiple Choice:
If a 1 GB USB memory key is empty and mounted at /mnt/usb on a Linux system, and a file named 'CD_Image.iso' is 650 MB, what would the 'mv /home/user1/CD_Image.iso /mnt/usb/CD_Image.iso' command’s result be?

The file is moved to the new location.

An error message is generated and no move or copy takes place.

The file is copied and the original is retained.

The file is renamed.


Please let me know the answers 
thanks in advance


----------



## Rockstar09 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi evry1, i need to know that if i plan to keep my PC idle for almost 1 year do i need to take any sp. measures?

Rpl soon..


----------



## Rockstar09 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi evry1, i need to know that if i plan to keep my PC idle for almost 1 year do i need to take any sp. measures?

Rpl soon..


----------



## nikomi (Jan 16, 2010)

Good work boy


----------



## emily_1 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Is anybody aware of concurrent versioning system in the open source world?*

Is anybody aware of concurrent versioning system in the open source world?


----------



## joshua01 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Is anybody aware of concurrent versioning system in the open source world?*

CVS servers can run on most unix variants & clients for Windows NT /95 , OS/2 and VMS . It fills a similar role to the free software RCS, PRCS, and Aegis packages. In addition to such open source softwares , there are also some efficient search platforms coming up in this category. I recently used some search platforms which were quite decent and support CVS integration. You  can chk out the below mentioned link: *www.lucidimagination.com/search/?q=concurrent+versioning+system+in+the+open+source+world


----------



## emily_1 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re:Is anybody aware of concurrent versioning system in the open source world?*

Hey Josh, thanks for the link. It was a great help !!!



Cheers,
Emily


----------

